# Cherokee plow choices?



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey everybody- I have a question on what plow to buy next year. I have a 1999 Jeep Cherokee Sport. I have narrowed it down to a Hiniker 7ft. plow, but it may be too heavy for the front(449 lbs., what could I do to beef up the front end?) A Sno-Way 6'8 plow, or a Blizzard 6'8 plow. Hiniker and Blizzard are the closest dealers, Hiniker being 7 miles away. I would be doing 1 or 2 medium sized parking lots and probably 10 driveways. Suggestions please! What tires should I use on the Jeep, anything else that I should do to get it to turn it into a snow moving monster- Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Lawn Enforcer;447338 said:


> Hey everybody- I have a question on what plow to buy next year. I have a 1999 Jeep Cherokee Sport. I have narrowed it down to a Hiniker 7ft. plow, but it may be too heavy for the front(449 lbs., what could I do to beef up the front end?) A Sno-Way 6'8 plow, or a Blizzard 6'8 plow. Hiniker and Blizzard are the closest dealers, Hiniker being 7 miles away. I would be doing 1 or 2 medium sized parking lots and probably 10 driveways. Suggestions please! What tires should I use on the Jeep, anything else that I should do to get it to turn it into a snow moving monster- Thanks in advance!!!


Since you are doing mainly residential driveways the Sno-Way w/down pressure system would make an excellent choice.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the response Tom, but you work for Sno-Way, of course that is what you will say-


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a snowbear flexblade (poly moldboard) on my '92 Cherokee and it's been working pretty good so far for a simple up/down (manual left/right) plow. Just starting into my 3rd season with it. The most attractive "PLUS" for that setup is that it mounts on a front 2" receiver which was easily bolted on. The only "con" for me is it's too floppy to travel over the roads too far with, so I've been looking around to see what's out there that's fully hydraulic and not too heavy.

The Meyer TM (steel) or TMP (poly - which is heavier) 6.5 seems like a nice choice for a fully hydraulic that's not too heavy. They do make a mount for Cherokees (push plates) part number 18062. Since most small plows weigh over 350 lbs you may look into beefing up the front end a bit with air shocks or Timbrens or better springs.

As far as the Cherokee pushing, it works very well - and the short wheelbase makes getting around small objects (mail boxes - the other cars in the dooryard - etc,) a bit easier. However, to keep the "unibody police" happy, use it gently, never take a flying ram into an 18" wet sloppy snowbank or you may shorten up the front end a bit.

As far as tires, I have a set of Cooper all terrains, and the only time I have been stuck was when I went down over an embankment in a friend's dooryard. No damage though, and was easily pulled back out by his GMC 4X4 using my big yellow strap.

Hope some of this proves useful to you.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Lawn Enforcer;447756 said:


> Thanks for the response Tom, but you work for Sno-Way, of course that is what you will say-


Yes I do work for Sno-Way but as with anything else just sharing my opinion.

If you were thirsty I would tell you to get a drink.
If you needed to pound a nail I would tell you to buy a hammer. 
If you needed to lubricate something I would tell you to try fluid film. wesport

In this case you are mainly doing driveway work. I am just recommending the best tool for the job.


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

Lawn Enforcer;447756 said:


> Thanks for the response Tom, but you work for Sno-Way, of course that is what you will say-


I don't work for Sno-way but I have used one for seven years and would highly recommend a Sno-way for your Jeep. Should you have any questions you can ask in this forum and get a quick answer from a factory rep (Tom O.). Try that with some of the other plow manufacturers!


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

*Sno-Way or No-Way!*

I have a Sno-Way ST-90 on my '00 XJ with wireless remote. This is my second season with it. It has worked great the 1st season and so far this year. The plow is very light, therefore I don't need rear ballast nor any mods to the front end for support. The Jeep XJ/Sno-Way combo makes driveway plowing a snap.

Tom O' has been great for online support and also phone support. His advice has been well given. In the past year, he has managed to open many new dealerships, which will help local product support. Keep up the great work, Tom!:salute:

Fran


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JeepTJ;450491 said:


> I have a Sno-Way ST-90 on my '00 XJ with wireless remote. This is my second season with it. It has worked great the 1st season and so far this year. The plow is very light, therefore I don't need rear ballast nor any mods to the front end for support. The Jeep XJ/Sno-Way combo makes driveway plowing a snap.
> 
> Tom O' has been great for online support and also phone support. His advice has been well given. In the past year, he has managed to open many new dealerships, which will help local product support. Keep up the great work, Tom!:salute:
> 
> Fran


Glad to hear that the plow is working out well for you. I appreciate the props. 

Let it snow!!


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I found out that I may be doing 2 commercial accounts with somewhat big parking lots, and getting a small skid-steer to do sidewalk and small driveway work.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

This is a part of one of the lots that I plan on doing, it is at my church, I would probably have to push the snow from the lot on the other side of the street.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

This is the other side of the lot-


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

a shot of the same lot, from the east side- I would probably do another lot this same size, but I can just push it in a field nearby


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Here is one more lot I plan to do, plus I would be doing 5-10 other residential driveways. I plan to also buy a small skid steer to do sidewalks and some driveways. I have pretty much narrowed my choices of plows to get, between a Sno-Way 6'8, or a Blizzard 6'8. The dealer for the Blizzard is about 45 miles away, and the dealer for the Sno-Way is about 55+ miles away. I do have a mechanic in town the could fix the plow in the event of a break down until I could get it to a dealer.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Why dont you hang a plow on the Dodge you are driving in the pics


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

guess you should use a dealer who can service you better


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

> Why dont you hang a plow on the Dodge you are driving in the pics


I would, but it is only a 2WD 1500-


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I found a Meyer dealer really close by. I would be getting the 6'8 plow. Any info on these plows?


----------

